# used show carts



## Carolyn R (May 7, 2009)

I was just wondering if any of you have ever had luck buying or even seeing used show carts at any of the mini sales? I don't want to waste my time looking if they are almost non existant at theses locations. I am talking about the mid level mini sales,not the low end ones. Please don't list specific sale names on here unless they pay to advertise their sales. Feel free to PM me on the matter. I am having a heck of a time finding a good used one. I am almost ready to throw in the towel.

Where have all of you had themost luck finding good used show carts?


----------



## ClickMini (May 7, 2009)

Jerald and other top of the line show carts retain their value quite well. I did see one in one of the recent auctions, don't know how much they go for in those venues. On the other hand, have you looked at the Grabers? http://www.primedesigntack.com The price includes a nice cover and shipping too. It really is a good bargain. While they are not in the same league as the Jeralds, they really are quite nice and look beautiful. They are also lightweight. I highly recommend them for people on a budget, they definitely fit in just fine in the show ring.


----------



## Davie (May 7, 2009)

All of my show carts but two have been purchased used. I bought my original Jerald Closed Wheel at "A" Nationals one year and the ordered a second one. I traded my first one to a trainer for some training and last year bought it back when it was offered for sale here on the Sales Board. I also bought a beautiful Open Wheel from this board that I then sold as I was not using it at the time and then 2 years later, turned around and bought another Open Wheel that was just what I wanted from an e-mail that was sent around to club members. I had to sell it at last years "R" Nationals because of a bad check that I was given so had to scramble for funds.

Just recently (3 weeks) saw an ad on the Sales Board for a Superior Open Wheel Cart and the lady was coming to the Ada Show with it so was able to see it in person and snatch it up quickly, so now I'm back to 2 closed wheel Jeralds and an Open Wheel Superior.

Would absolutely love to find my Jerald that I sold at "R" National and see if I can get it back. It was Black with Chrome trim (tug stops, whip holder, etc), the whip holder was located on the left side of the cart as the lady I bought it from was left handed and it had the most beautiful teal and silver stripping on it. I really did not want to sell it but when your are forced to you have no choice.

Only a couple of things to look for, make sure the shafts are even (not one higher than the other as it could have been in a wreck) and that the wheels roll straight (not wobbly). Most used carts will need some paint touch up but you can call the makers and get a small amount of paint to do that with.

I also prefer the flat seats as it is easier for me to get in and out. My Open Wheels all had the rounded back seats and I have trouble getting in and out of them but I can live with it, just difficult for an older lady like my self


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 7, 2009)

There is one sale that I go to that always has used show carts but they tend to bring more than what you can buy them for new from the company!


----------



## Carolyn R (May 7, 2009)

ClickMini said:


> Jerald and other top of the line show carts retain their value quite well. I did see one in one of the recent auctions, don't know how much they go for in those venues. On the other hand, have you looked at the Grabers? http://www.primedesigntack.com The price includes a nice cover and shipping too. It really is a good bargain. While they are not in the same league as the Jeralds, they really are quite nice and look beautiful. They are also lightweight. I highly recommend them for people on a budget, they definitely fit in just fine in the show ring.


I agree Grabers are just as nice to look at as the Jeralds. I am looking for a cart with 24" wheels. My Graber has he factory direct closed wheels, so there isn't any way to put 24" wheels on it.

I was just thinking that maybe I might have some luck venturing to one of the sales, but it doesn't sound that way, LOL.


----------



## Versatility Farm & Training (May 7, 2009)

ClickMini said:


> Jerald and other top of the line show carts retain their value quite well. I did see one in one of the recent auctions, don't know how much they go for in those venues. On the other hand, have you looked at the Grabers? http://www.primedesigntack.com The price includes a nice cover and shipping too. It really is a good bargain. While they are not in the same league as the Jeralds, they really are quite nice and look beautiful. They are also lightweight. I highly recommend them for people on a budget, they definitely fit in just fine in the show ring.



I have seen several used show carts in sales, but they don't bring "used" prices. Just about all of the ones I've seen have sold for very close to the new price.... miguht as well jsut get a new one for that. I saw last fall a show cart Iwas only willing to pay $800 for as I knew it was about 15 years old, and I know the trainer who originally had it used it very very well, and then sold it to this person now selling it. It ended up selling for close to $2000!

I have a graber cart, and another brand.... I love my graber! IT is so light weight, any horse can pull it. Its especially great for the smaller horses. My 30" mare had no problems pulling it with anyone in it, because the cart was so muhc lighter than a jerald. I can lift the graber into my trruck or other places myself, a Jerald and most other brands take 2 people. The graber is still sturdy and well made, and affrodable. I've loaned it to a friend last year, I hauled her horse etc. to Worlds and she met me out there. To conserve roomwe didn't take her show cart, just mine as we weren't in any of the same driving classes. After she used it, she was in love! (Not to mention the fact that her horse went World Champion after being in the Top Ten in the same class for several years prior)

If I was in the market for a Cart, I'd just buy a New Graber. I've often considered just selling my 2nd cart to buy a New Graber.


----------



## ruffian (May 7, 2009)

I have 2 houghtons, a Double Diamond, and a Graber. I love the Graber for my little 30" gelding. I've been offered twice what I paid for my Houghtons, but they aren't going anywhere anytime soon. Cannot replace them. The DD I haven't used yet because it's for my B horse, and he's not broke to drive yet.

But most of the show carts I've seen at auctions go very high. There was a little sulky at the Premiere auction, and I was going to bid on it, but it went for over $500. It was in pretty rough shape, and the harness that was made for it wasn't as show harness so I would have had to ordered on specifically for that cart. The shafts only went to the surcingle.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (May 7, 2009)

The Jerald at the Derby Classic went for $2200- and it wasn't mint! (It needed new patent on the shafts).



> Just recently (3 weeks) saw an ad on the Sales Board for a Superior Open Wheel Cart and the lady was coming to the Ada Show with it so was able to see it in person and snatch it up quickly, so now I'm back to 2 closed wheel Jeralds and an Open Wheel Superior.


That was Jane! That was our first cart. It is an awesome cart, but now we both have Jeralds....







> Would absolutely love to find my Jerald that I sold at "R" National and see if I can get it back. It was Black with Chrome trim (tug stops, whip holder, etc), the whip holder was located on the left side of the cart as the lady I bought it from was left handed and it had the most beautiful teal and silver stripping on it. I really did not want to sell it but when your are forced to you have no choice.


Um.... I might have this one.



I will have to check and see if the whip holder is on the left. We just got it in January and I've only used it twice for practice.... I don't wanna sell it....sorry.... It is black with teal blue pinstriping, chrome undercarriage and seat framing, and chrome stirrups. It was rather beat up when we got it, but we replaced all the patent, touched up the owies, polished the rust off the chrome and it looks fabulous!

If you find a cart that needs the patent replaced but the price is right, don't hesitate! It's EASY to fix. Plus, if it's a Jerald and you call them with the cart ID number they can sell you the parts and it fits PERFECT! We replaced the shaft covers, wraps and boot for about $200. All by ourselves!



As long as the wood is undamaged you're golden!

Lucy

Lucy


----------



## Keri (May 7, 2009)

Maybe you can look into trading also??? I traded my pony Jerald for a B mini Jerald. Both got what we wanted. So that's an option too if you're looking for a name brand type cart. I have a graber. Prefer it over my jerald really.


----------



## Carolyn R (May 7, 2009)

Already tried that, no takers. From the sounds of it, maybe I should just take mine to "market" so to speak, and use the money to buy a new one, LOL.


----------



## ClickMini (May 7, 2009)

You can get an open-wheel 24" Graber from Prime Design. Just call Debbie and she can fix you up.


----------



## Davie (May 7, 2009)

Hi Lucy

The teal and silver open wheel Jerald that I sold at "R" Nationals I sold to Minis Out West, but then I saw that she had it for sale after she got home. Was in great shape, the wheels were a little out of round so she replaced them other than that it was good to go. Did not have sturrips on it I don't think and had a black cover.

If anyone knows were it is I'd sure like to know.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (May 7, 2009)

Davie said:


> Hi Lucy
> The teal and silver open wheel Jerald that I sold at "R" Nationals I sold to Minis Out West, but then I saw that she had it for sale after she got home. Was in great shape, the wheels were a little out of round so she replaced them other than that it was good to go. Did not have sturrips on it I don't think and had a black cover.
> 
> If anyone knows were it is I'd sure like to know.



Ah, whew! I was feeling guilty!





The one I have is stamped 1998, so it's been around...

Lucy


----------



## Amy (May 7, 2009)

I got one of Davie's Jerald's at the Nationals one year-- it was an open wheel- I ordered the extension to make it a closed one so we can do Roadster with it. Love it-- It is not going anywhere soon. Lol -- IF you ever have another one Davie -- just let me know.

Also have a superior -- bought it new --- it was a closed wheel but no stirrups -- Soooo ordered stirrups for it -- so now we can both do roadster.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 7, 2009)

Carolyn R said:


> I agree Grabers are just as nice to look at as the Jeralds. I am looking for a cart with 24" wheels. My Graber has he factory direct closed wheels, so there isn't any way to put 24" wheels on it.


There should be.



I ordered a closed-wheel Graber from Prime Design and was told either size of wheel would fit it and I could always change them out later if I wanted the other size. I have 24" wheels on it now but it would be easy to take them off and substitute 20" ones.

Leia


----------



## Carolyn R (May 7, 2009)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Carolyn R said:
> 
> 
> > I agree Grabers are just as nice to look at as the Jeralds. I am looking for a cart with 24" wheels. My Graber has he factory direct closed wheels, so there isn't any way to put 24" wheels on it.
> ...


You can go from a 24" closed wheel to a 20" wheel, but there isn't enough clearance to go from a factory built, 20" closed wheel to a 24" wheel. There isn't enough space from the gaurds to the axle/hub area. I already tried.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (May 7, 2009)

HI! CAROLYN, I HAVE A GRABER CART AND I REALLY LIKE IT. IT CONVERTS TO A ROADSTER VERY EASY AND BACK. I HAVE REALLY ENJOYED MY CART,AND IT WASN'T OVERLY EXPENSIVE. I WILL TELL EVERYONE I KNOW AND EVEN SHOW THEM MY CART. YOU CAN'T GO WRONG WITH IT,


----------



## MiLo Minis (May 8, 2009)

Another big fan of Graber carts here! My mare showed in mind last year and went Canadian Grand Champion Ladies Country Pleasure. I have driven both Jerald's and Graber's and prefer the lighter weight Graber by far. I also drive in Pleasure Shows and did well in turnout with it.


----------



## targetsmom (May 8, 2009)

I love my Graber too! I am sure this won't work for everyone, but I got my used Jerald by word of mouth - delivered to my door last fall for me to look at and at a VERY good price. You might try asking you vet, farrier, and horse clubs in your area - you could get as lucky as I did.


----------



## Davie (May 8, 2009)

Hi Amy, yes, you bought the first Open Wheel that I sold and I'm so glad that you have enjoyed it. That is another on I regret selling, but I had not used it and did not have a SPD horse so decided to let someone else enjoy it.

My Superior does not have sturrips either but have a name of someone that can supply them and the whip holder. Will need to get a new cover for it down the road, but the one that is one it will work for now.

Amy, hope to see you and your family at "R" this year. Missed you last year.


----------



## ClickMini (May 8, 2009)

I don't know if people missed it in my last post, but you absolutely *CAN* get a Graber 24" open-wheel! You just have to tell Debbie at Prime Design that is what you want. I use one of these for my work cart, and it is really nice.


----------



## Carolyn R (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I did know that, but I need to downsize by one cart, I don't think one horse needs three carts. I would have loved if I could fit my existing cart with 24" wheels but they don't fit a closed 20" wheeled cart.


----------



## Keri (May 8, 2009)

What!!!




One horse definately needs 3 carts!



One for show, one for play and one for a rainy day! Hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! I'm good. 1 cart for each horse. But then, I have 3 carts and I'm buying 2 more. Need a stall just to store them all! Hahaha!!!!


----------



## ClickMini (May 8, 2009)

Sorry, thought you were looking for a new cart for your horse that happened to have 24" wheels. Isn't that what you asked in the beginning? Anyway, here is one of my Grabers that I use as a work cart, it is an open-wheel with 24" tires:






And here is the same horse with his 20" closed-wheel Graber:






Just trying to help out...you seemed to be looking for a used 24" open wheel show cart, and you can get a very nice brand new Graber in that configuration for probably less than you would pay for used of another brand, especially once you count in shipping.

Best of luck, whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Carolyn R (May 8, 2009)

I started off looking to trade, then just looking to buy a used one with bigger wheels or smaller wheels, but open so I could put bigger wheels on it, but since I can't seem to find that either, LOL, guess I will just buy new, one brand or another, once mine sells.

Thanks for the inf, regardless


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 8, 2009)

Carolyn R said:


> ... I don't think one horse needs three carts.






Don't tell Kody that! Let's see, he's got his Frontier, his Hyperbike, his Bellcrown, his closed-wheel Graber show cart, and he's had but sold an Edgeman, Houghton and a training cart. One horse, five years, seven carts!



No wonder I'm broke!





Leia


----------

